# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  my axolotl!!!

## MantisMan

meet burrito, a young female axolotl who is almost 7 inches long now!!
shes such an awesome axolotl  :Smile:

----------


## ejh805

She's very pretty.
And I love her name  :Smile:

----------


## Grasspupper

I hear the axolotl song in my head

----------


## Sherry

I love the second to last picture!! So cute!!! :Love Heart:

----------


## Grasspupper

Has your axolotl ever had a fungal infection?

----------


## MantisMan

> I love the second to last picture!! So cute!!!


thanx i love it too

and she's never had an infection before

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

_love the name_

----------

